# New Mythos Prototype



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

On my way through Kings Cross this morning I paid my usual visit to Beans Talk for a flat white.

To my dismay they had replaced the K30 with something else.

This thing had a Nuova Simonelli badge and looked a bit like a Mythos.

Asking the guys, they said it was a prototype for the new Mythos, and were very impressed with its performance!

Unfortunately I didn't have time to ask more questions!

Anyone heard anything about this new beast?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep look at the thread and review I posted last night from the seattle coffee gear channel , it's probably the one that has the heating changer in it for the ground coffee...


----------

